# Little Birdy!!



## agent A (May 28, 2012)

these cuties r nesting in one of our birdhouses :wub:


----------



## CoolMantid (May 28, 2012)

Aww! So adorable!!!


----------



## agent A (May 28, 2012)

i know arent they? :wub: 

i think they r barn swallows not sure though

whenever i approach the house they zip out of it, but if i had a net i could catch one lol

we've had this birdhouse for several years

we put it on one side of the shed, birds nested in it

then they stopped for many years

then we moved the birdhouse and they r nesting in it again!

i dont know how they have room with the old bird nest in there lol


----------



## twolfe (May 28, 2012)

How big is the entrance hole? It looks like they could be wrens. Barn swallows don't nest in boxes around here. They build a nest made of grasses and mud.


----------



## agent A (May 28, 2012)

Hole is 2" diameter


----------



## sinensispsyched (May 29, 2012)

They are house wrens, or Troglodytes aedon. Be careful, though, because they will attack and puncture other birds' eggs and young.


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2012)

few more pics:











the chicks r fledging :wub:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 19, 2012)

u gotta lot going on there, and reminds me of an old joke, ready?

Birdie , birdie in the sky, dropped something white in my eye!

Boy, am I glad cows don't fly!


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> u gotta lot going on there, and reminds me of an old joke, ready?
> 
> Birdie , birdie in the sky, dropped something white in my eye!
> 
> Boy, am I glad cows don't fly!


lol i loooooooooooove it!!!


----------

